# Reliable reasonable electrical car mechanic



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

I am in desperate need of a reasonabley priced, reliable electrical mechanic for my poorly sick car. I have a VW beetle with window problems... I have been to Unicars (Limassol) for a quote and upon receipt of it I needed resuscitation with gas and air it was soooo extortionate. Any recommendations gratefully received. Thanks


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

I know Honda have made some excellent progress in robotics with Asimo but I think it will be a while befoe you can get a reliable electric car mechanic.. 

YouTube - World's most advanced robot Asimo gets Edinburgh Science Festival underway


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

voltron said:


> I know Honda have made some excellent progress in robotics with Asimo but I think it will be a while befoe you can get a reliable electric car mechanic..
> 
> YouTube - World's most advanced robot Asimo gets Edinburgh Science Festival underway


I want one of them:clap2:


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks - but that wasn't helpful really...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

no Higgi you are absolutely right, not helpful at all

Lets hope someone comes along who lives in Limassol and can help you.

Veronica


----------



## liam13 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Hi I know a good car mechanic*

Hi I know a good car mechanic in pafos who is very good and reasonable. His name is Mike Brooklands Tel 99802067

Regrds
Geraldine




Higgi said:


> I am in desperate need of a reasonabley priced, reliable electrical mechanic for my poorly sick car. I have a VW beetle with window problems... I have been to Unicars (Limassol) for a quote and upon receipt of it I needed resuscitation with gas and air it was soooo extortionate. Any recommendations gratefully received. Thanks


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

liam13 said:


> Hi I know a good car mechanic in pafos who is very good and reasonable. His name is Mike Brooklands Tel 99802067
> 
> Regrds
> Geraldine


Thanks for that Geraldine. If I cant find one in Limassol I shall venture across to paphos


----------

